# has anybody tried feeding a snake to piranhas?



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Has anybody tried it yet? I saw this huge snake, i dont know what it was, but it was as big around as a 24oz beer can and 6 feet long, only MADs tank could handle a snake like that, lol. But what about baby snakes (non venomous).


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

no ..i 've never heard of someone doing it...too expensive probably


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've never heard of anyting like that either







I've seen Ps devour a freshwater morray, but not a snake. Try it and send us a vid!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Interesting I guess it couldn't hurt but uh what's all in the snake anything bad for them?


----------



## lewx (Apr 30, 2003)

I havent tried feeding a snake to my P, but I did put a Dojo eel once and it lasted for about a minute or less.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

It would be a mess,especially rember some non-venomous snakes have musk glands especially some of the cheaper to buy ones.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There was someone on predfish that fed his p's a snake once: it worked, but what's the point


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> There was someone on predfish that fed his p's a snake once: it worked, but what's the point


 I saw it happen on the discovery channel, where a snake fell into the river. Would do it just to say I did it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol - what next?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> lol - what next?


 Feeding a guy named Innes to a snake..














Now tell me.. would that be bad for your Ps


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

A guy came into my work once and bought a green snake for his P's but i never heard the outcome...........


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> There was someone on predfish that fed his p's a snake once: it worked, but what's the point


 Really


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

there is nothing in snakes that would be so benificial to where it would be considered an actual food source...more of a pleasure for the owner.

a weird one at that...


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

All ive got to say bout this is that it sounds just wrong and expensive whats the point really

Personally I'd much rather watch a battle between two aquatic creatures then a P and a snake


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> All ive got to say bout this is that it sounds just wrong and expensive whats the point really
> 
> Personally I'd much rather watch a battle between two aquatic creatures then a P and a snake


 Whats so wrong about it??? I've always wanted to see a gorilla against a bear in a fight... hawk vs. eagle.. badger vs. mongoose.. It happens in the wild, why not try and imitate it at home??


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

I don't think a gorilla against a bear happens in the wild.







But it would be cool tho. Maybe we can see a human against a shoal of Ps. Who do you think would win? Not a huge shoal... 5 -10 Ps?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> I don't think a gorilla against a bear happens in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would make that bet, depending where the fight would be held at... land or water. Makes a huge difference!!


----------



## Psilocybin (May 9, 2003)

Come on... Feeding a snake to a fish?









Why don't you be hardcore and stick your finger in there and wiggle it like a worm? Now that'd be cool. You could video tape it and be immortalized as the guy who got his middle-finger bit off by his piranha (aka the dumbass lol).

Hell I'd send you 20bucks if you actually did it, I'm sure other people would pitch in to see that too =P

(Keep in mind I am being sarcastic, except for the part about feeding the snake to your fish. I do volunteer work at a local reptile house, and I would never put any snake (even the ones who bite me) through that)


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

It was just a curious thought i had. You can get snakes free in the woods. Frank said a diseased mouse cant spread to the piranhas, so possibly a diseased snake cant spread disease to piranha?

It would be a intresting video though


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

Rhomzilla,

Im with you on the bear vs. gorilla, that would be pretty intersting. lion vs tiger too.

as far as aquatic vs land animals, well people feed mice to piranhas...


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

Since the pic of the month had worm being fed to Ps i caught one and put it in my tank. My Ps went crazy with it and tore the shite out of it. Are worms nutritious for the Ps? is it good to feed them worms? Sorry i guess i should have started a new thread.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

earthworms are very high in protien, but i think that they should be fed to your P as more of a "treat" and not the main food source.

i would feed my P a snake, it would be neat to watch...i could easily catch a gardner snake outside and not cost me a penny. Although, whether or not that a snake i caught outside would be safe or not is another story.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> i would feed my P a snake, it would be neat to watch...


that is the only reason i can think of to feed them a snake


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

HELL YEAH. Buy a 10-dollar garter snake from your lfs, and throw it in there. That would be fascinating.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> HELL YEAH. Buy a 10-dollar garter snake from your lfs, and throw it in there. That would be fascinating.










why would you buy one when they are everywheres, just check you yard out :







:


----------

